# Anyone bred a 16hh with a 14.2hh - what height did you get?



## Ravenwood (9 March 2009)

I know, I know, you are probably getting fed up with reading my questions 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I would be interested to hear of anyone who has bred a 16hh mare with a 14.2 stallion (or similar differences) and what height was the result.

I know there are no guarantees and that there are exceptions to the rule (LizzieJ!!) - but just a general guide would be useful.  Thanks 
	
	
		
		
	


	





PS:  Won't promise that this is my last question - just bare with me!


----------



## dotty1 (9 March 2009)

My cob mare is 14.1 and I used a 16hh tb stallion. The 2 yr old (May) is currently standing 14.3 so I hope for 15.2HH.  She is built a bit like her mother and has no withers so actually looks a lit bigger.


----------



## ShellCoburn (9 March 2009)

My 13.3 7/8hh gelding who I had for 25 of his 27 years (I got him as a 2 yr old) was the result of a 12 - 12.2hh Chocolate Brown and White pinto Welsh stallion and a 16hh Fewspot Appy x Arab x STB mare (ok, so WHY someone would deliberatly breed them I dont know! lol)....

He was only large pony sized in height, but wore a 6 ft rug and a full sized bridle 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Very short in the leg, long in the body and short in the neck.... but I loved him to bits 
	
	
		
		
	


	





In November 2008 we had the most beautiful filly born............

Dad is 16.1hh 3/4 Cleveland Bay 1/4 TB stallion........ he was only a 3 yr old when he served the mare, and lightly built - still quite light but starting to thicken up now and has just served the mare again with no problems.......... 

Mum is a 13.2 - 13.3hh Welsh x Arabian mare.

We had been after a nice pony mare to put to him for ages..... but everything we looked at was either too lightly built if it was the right height, or if the right build was only 12 hh and way too small........... 

Cutie was advertised and I took one look at her ad and said "THATS HER!!".............. 

Here she is with her gorgeous filly............ 

Filly is registered CBSH, will be able to be registered Part Arab and Part Welsh as well 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and MIGHT be able to go Riding Pony as well............ got to check up on that... mum is registered RP.....

In December: 






Taken on the 22nd Feb 09:  Kaysand Kinda Cute and her foal, CM Sorta Sassy






Billara Beersheba (Dad):


----------



## maginn (9 March 2009)

I didn't breed him myself but I owed a horse that was out of a connemara pony mare, but the stallion was about 16.2hh (Han), he made 16.2hh, himself and was much more the build of his father, I don't know what happened to the pony side !


----------



## saz5083 (9 March 2009)

Again didnt breed him but my coloured is out of a 14.2 mare by a 16.1 stallion and he's just a smidge over 16 hands and built like his mum! They expected him to make 15.2 but I guess he thought different! Dunno if it helps.


----------



## ESH_Jess (9 March 2009)

We bred a 15.1hh mare to a 16.1 stallion and got a 16.1/16.2hh, then same mare bred to a 17hh stallion we got a 15.2hh!!!


----------



## Gingernags (9 March 2009)

T'other way round but I had a 14.2hh TBx mare I put to a 16hh TB stallion.  Result was a full up 15hh show hunter type.

This time I've put the 15hh show hunter type to an appaloosa, he *was* 16hh when I used him, hoping for a 15.2 but apparently he's grown since and is now 16.3 so I'm looking at a possible 16hh foal if he keeps growing the way he is!!!  eeeeek!


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (9 March 2009)

My TB X Connie youngster was out of a 14.2 mare by a 16.2 stallion (TB) and she only made 14.3. Was hoping for 15.2.

Not sure how scientific it is anyway - current two year old has 2 full brothers - 1 listed as 16.2 and one listed on BSJA records as 180cm+ - which I think makes him over 18 hands in English (and he did seem that big when I stood next to him). I hope she doesn't go much over 16 hands......

Hope this doesn't confuse you further....


----------



## Fleur100 (9 March 2009)

My NF stallion with a 16hh TB bred a 15hh filly, with another TB mare bred a colt that will easily make 16hh &amp; that was her first foal. My stallion doesn't breed big it has been the mare that hs determined the size of the foal.


----------



## MHSporthorses (9 March 2009)

I didnt do it but have the result of a 17hh irish draught on a 14.1 welsh d maiden. he is 3 and rising 14.2!!!!


----------



## Brenjack (9 March 2009)

oh gosh - isnt that a yummy baby. I want it soooo much. She's very nice. 

Just so you know - you never know what you get. I bred a dark bay/black 14.2 show pony mare with a 14.2 bay Part bred arab stallion and the end result is a chesnut filly that at 10 months old is already 14hh.  You just never know what you're going to get.


----------



## Ravenwood (9 March 2009)

QR:  Thanks for all your replies - you are such a helpful bunch here in Breeding 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Have just had a chat with my friend who has a small stud and she believes that the mare normally determines the size and although first foals are often smaller (but this is my mare's second foal) it could easily turn out as big as her!


----------



## Ph1l (10 March 2009)

16hh TB/ID mare with 14.2hh SPSS Weser Ems stallion Bernwode Brokat.  Eldest (gelding) now rising 5 and 15.2hh; younger sister, rising 4 and about 15hh.  She's lighter boned and looks more like her Mum.  Both are well proportioned and move well.  The only one shown has been the gelding at Futurity's (3x 1st Premiums) and BD Breed Show (1st 3 year old gelding; 2nd overall 3 year olds)

Perfect results, boh of them


----------



## KarynK (10 March 2009)

Have had three foals from my 16.1hh TB mare to stallions around or just under 15.hh, her first is 15.3hh the second from the smallest stallion is currently 16hh at rising 4 and last years foal from a 15.1hh stallion is already 14.2hh.

Basically if the mare is the bigger mate you will get a bigger foal as the size and health of the womb has a role to play in the adult size of the foal.  The experiment carried out on twin embryos implanted in different sized mares showed a difference in adult height from the smaller mare.


----------



## YellowBoots (10 March 2009)

It's not just the stallion's size you need to look at, go back and look at both sets of grandparents, or even further back. Size can hide, so while daddy might only be 14.2, his grand daddy could have been 16.2 and you'd be looking at a bigger foal. 

Also, the dam's first foal tends to be a little smaller than the ones after.


----------



## Whizz105 (11 March 2009)

very true, my mare is in foal with her first - she is 14.2 and have put her to a 15.3 am looking to put her to a taller stallion next.

I am breeding for her movement, temp and beauty and putting her to a stallion that will produce a taller finer boned with fab paces... lol but like its been said - you don't know what your get all the time - you can shorten the odds thou!


----------



## Britestar (11 March 2009)

My ols broodmare was 14.1hh Irish Cob. She had several foals from stallions ranging from 15.3hh to 16.2hh (all TB's). 

Her girls were: 15.3hh, 15.2hh, 15.1 and 15hh. There was one other, but sadly she died as a yearling so no adult height.


----------



## joy (11 March 2009)

I put my 15h Tb/QH mare to a 16.2 TB and the result is a bang on 15.2 superboy!


----------



## Ravenwood (11 March 2009)

From all your replies it looks quite hopeful then that I will get a 15.2 then - fingers crossed anyway!


----------



## Spyda (12 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Have just had a chat with my friend who has a small stud and she believes that the mare normally determines the size and although first foals are often smaller

[/ QUOTE ]

Wonder if they mean the _genetics_ of the mare determines size, or whether they mean the uterine capacity of the mare determines foal size - as in, why it is claimed first foals are smaller than subsequent foals (because the uterus is tigher in a maiden)?

I ask because I _my_ broodmare was bred from an aged 15.3hh TB mare who had had already bred 9 foals. This old mare was covered twice in the time I knew her, both times covered by the same stallion - a 16.3 TB. Foal number 9 was a colt who matured at 14.3hh and _my_ mare (foal number 10) finished at 15.1hh.  Both ended up smaller than would be expected from their parentage. 

I covered the then 7 year old 15.1 mare in 2006 to a 16.1 WB. It was not an easy first pregnancy, as the mare was scanned at 4 months gestation and had placental abruption. Vet was doubtful she'd carry to term, but we nursed her through with antibiotics and Regumate and, despite the odds, she went on to produce a small filly foal one week past her EDD.  The mare was exhausted and produced little milk, and we had to top the little filly up with bottled milk for the first month or two. That filly now stands 16hh and has not even turned 2 yet! The filly is the splitting image of its dam (colour, face and leg marking) but is rangier in conformation - more like her sire. She is likely to finish taller than both her dam AND sire, so I can only assume her height comes from her maternal grandsire.  As the stallion I used tends to throw offspring IRO 16.0 to mare's taller than mine. 

So, does this suggest the mare's genetics play the biggst bigger part?


----------



## Ravenwood (12 March 2009)

Thats really interesting, but I am not nearly experienced enough to answer your question!  However, someone on one of my threads did suggest that it is important to go back through the pedigree of both dam and sire looking at heights to give an indication on the height of the foal.


----------

